# Attention midwest tri state haunters



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

First off I was wondering how many haunters’ lives near me (Joplin Mo)? Second would anyone be interested in having an annual get together in a central location this summer? I would volunteer to host the first gathering at my house if it worked out for everyone. I think it would be great to get to know each other face to face, if we want to get adventurous maybe we could put together a small project. Also thought we could have a WHITE ELEPHANT GIFT EXCHANGE preferably something homemade. Can't wait to see how many people are near me


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I may be interested. If my financial situation goes as it might, I could end up being a full-time professional haunter. I may host one of these in the future.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Yubney, that would be great if you could host one, if you don't mind me asking how many miles are you away from Joplin Mo.? A full-time professional haunter in my dreams, glad your is coming true.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Arlita said:


> Hey Yubney, that would be great if you could host one, if you don't mind me asking how many miles are you away from Joplin Mo.? A full-time professional haunter in my dreams, glad your is coming true.


I'm in Oklahoma City (just north actually) so I won't be walking. LOL

That is like a little over a 3 hour drive and a bit over 200 miles.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well Yubney, looks like it's you and me babe, I thought there would be more of a response to this thread I'm a little sad. I,m hoping people just haven't noticed it.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Well it's a lil' far off and maybe they are just waiting. Perhaps the thing to do is to more make a definate plan as it approaches. Heck if things go for me like they might I'll announce free beer on me and they will come running! LOL


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooooh would you do that for me that's sweet. Your probably right it is a little far off, think I will update this thread in a few months. I was hoping to get a general idea of how many people live close to me oh well.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

Did someone say, "Free Beer"? Ha! 

I'm in Nebraska and always interested to hear of anything somewhat local. I missed a recent late notice get together of a few people up here in Omaha to just meet-n-greet. I'd try to make it down if the scheduling worked...


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Arlita - mapquest says you're about 5 1/2 hours south of Omaha. That's probably a little too far of a drive for me. Great idea, though!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

For gatherings in Missouri near you.

Peanut is having a BBQ at his house on April 10th in Springfield for the 5th?? time and gets a decent turn out for attendance. Not sure if he posted on this forum or not, but did here Peanut's annual BBQ - Springfield MO - HauntForum.com

In August, there is KC Kreepfest in Harrisonville. I am not sure on the exact date.

For the Nebraska people who posted. There is a group in Lincoln Fear Crafters Lincoln, Ne. Halloween / Haunt Club I only recently learned of this group and can't provide any further details than what their web site says.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Jen1984, Thanks for checking this thread sorry you won't be able to come not giving up on you there may be a central location we can get together never know.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Though it's an old post, figured I'd add that yes, Kreepfest is on, and it's less than a month away!!!

August 13-15, it's just south of Kansas City, MO, and there's a lot of fun to be had. 

You can check the main post here on the forum 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunts-gatherings-conventions/89370-kreepfest-2010-midwest.html


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*we'll be there*

Is this open to the whole family?


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, it's very family friendly. 

The only things I would say are not 'young kid-friendly' are Friday Night's movie night (for the same reason you might leave your kids at home seeing any R rated movie) and Saturday's Zombie Prom (because alcohol is present.) 

Even in the case of those though, you MAY bring older children if you are supervising them yourself. My two children age 17 and 14 are at both events because in the case of the movie, they know the film and have seen it before, and in the case of the alcohol being available, I do not drink myself and I keep my eye on them. 

On Saturday, in the same room as Kreepfest, there will be a TV with appropriate video games as well as crayons and colorbooks and such things for the younger kids to play with, but we have, so far, not had many families with little kids (under age 12) so the need for hired sitters hasn't come up. It's all held in a VFW hall where we are the only event there, so it's not like, say, Ironstock where it's a big open place of fields and many buildings or Transworld where it's a huge convention floor full of people where Jr. could get separated easily. 

I know this could have been answered with just a 'yes', but I figured you'd want to know the terms of that 'yes'. lol. 

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask away! 

Eviliz


----------

